# Disappointed in print quality from Fulfillment Company. Are they all like this?



## newtopic (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi,

I just ordered three different t-shirts that I designed from Threadless Artist's shops. The quality of the material of the shirt was fine, but the print quality was underwhelming to say the least. The printed colors seemed thin and faded as the color of the t-shirt could be seen through the designs. I specifically ordered 3 different prints on 3 different sized and 3 differently colored t-shirts so I could cast a 'wide testing net' and felt that the printing was bad on all of them. As bright and bold colours are important to what I want printed I cannot go forward with this kind of quality.

So my question is... is this the 'norm' for DTG/fulfillment printing? Are there any companies that are known to have high quality prints without this 'faded' look? I just don't want to keep testing with other companies if this is how they are all going to look...


----------



## locnar (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't like to directly badmouth anyone but I have used two other DTG order fulfillment companies in the past year and also have experienced bad print quality from them, i.e. faded colors, incorrect color tones/hues, incorrect pretreat and washability issues which resulted in costly delays, returns and overall lost business. I have been promised corrections, fixes and new "standards" from these companies which resulted in the same unacceptable end results.

I have come to terms with the wise old adage: "If you want something done right, do it yourself." Only then can you truly control quality assurance.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Locnar,

I get your point about the inconsistency of fulfillment companies but there are still a few of us who care about the final product. Research is still one's friend in finding a good fulfillment. While I have seen it work you can only grow so much when you print items yourself.


----------



## newtopic (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the replies so far.

If I was just doing a limited run I would totally print them myself. I've done some screen printing and the results are great. It's not feasible for what I want to do now though so I think DTG (or nothing) is my only option. 

I've been researching the different options online for a long time. The problem is you never really know until you order a t-shirt yourself, and I'm not US based, so it takes a while to get the order, and costs a bit, and there are now dozens of companies I could try. I was hoping to bypass this a bit with knowledge from this forum!


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a little harder when you are not in the US but don't give up on the process.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Some of us take pride in the quality of work that is turned out. Don't judge all by the work of a few. It might take some time to find what you want but it is out there and be well worth the time spent.


----------



## zaTTaz (Jun 29, 2017)

Aww man, what a thing to read when you're cart is full of half price threadless t-shirts in another browser XD

I haven't bought anything from them from about 4 years, but the quality then was spot on.


----------



## ShirtWorksAthens (Jun 18, 2014)

newtopic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just ordered three different t-shirts that I designed from Threadless Artist's shops. The quality of the material of the shirt was fine, but the print quality was underwhelming to say the least. The printed colors seemed thin and faded as the color of the t-shirt could be seen through the designs. I specifically ordered 3 different prints on 3 different sized and 3 differently colored t-shirts so I could cast a 'wide testing net' and felt that the printing was bad on all of them. As bright and bold colours are important to what I want printed I cannot go forward with this kind of quality.
> 
> So my question is... is this the 'norm' for DTG/fulfillment printing? Are there any companies that are known to have high quality prints without this 'faded' look? I just don't want to keep testing with other companies if this is how they are all going to look...


It is my understanding that there are DTG's that do not have the capabilities of laying a base coat and there are ones that do. Maybe if you ask up front if their equipment can print the base it might solve the problem. Just my 2¢. Good luck! kathy


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

If the dtg only does CMYK then a base coat would be lacking. Therefore the colors would most likely not have a vividness. A base coat, even on white shirts, makes for a more vivid color. So, yes, a dtg company doing only CMYK, thus not being able to print on dark shirts, probably would not have the ability to lay down a base coat. Ask the question: Can you print white on black? If yes, they will have a base coat capability.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

4C Print Shop said:


> Locnar,
> 
> I get your point about the inconsistency of fulfillment companies but there are still a few of us who care about the final product. Research is still one's friend in finding a good fulfillment. While I have seen it work you can only grow so much when you print items yourself.


 this is not true how can you say you can only grow so much when you print yourself. I know printers that do way more stuff than these company's. My self I do
Sublimation 
Silkscreen wb & plastisol
Htv 
Decals
Embrodiery
Mugs
Hats
Plastisol transfers
Signage 
Rhinestones
And still growing.
The reason don't do dtg is cause of the bad quality it has. And yes I tried it. 
You can print as much as your wallet or credit will allow you to print.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Que, 

Did you read what I said? I have see this formula worked but they are far and few. Printing on a bunch of substrate does not make a shop/store successful. Also statement says you know very little about DTG


----------

